# Yamaha Pacifica 112v Or Ibanez SA160 for a beginner?



## Jean_Abdou (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi everyone! I want start learning to play electric guitar and I have never played any kind of guitars before. I play piano and a wind controller (similar to a wind instrument).

I did my research and ended up with to electric guitars to begin with:

Yamaha Pacifica 112v,
Ibanez SA160.

Here are the specs of each:
*Ibanez:*

Radius 15.75"
Fingerboard Material Rosewood
Fingerboard Inlay White dots
Number of Frets 22, Jumbo
Scale Length 25.5"
Nut Width 1.692"
Nut Material Plastic
Bridge/Tailpiece SAT Pro II Tremolo
Tuners Ibanez machine heads
Neck Pickup Quantum single-coil
Middle Pickup Quantum single-coil
Bridge Pickup Quantum humbucker
Controls 1 x master volume, 1 x master tone, 5-way blade pickup switch
Strings D'Addario EXL120 (.009-.042)

*Yamaha:*

Body: Solid alder
Neck: Maple
Construction: Bolt-on
Fingerboard: Rosewood
Frets: 22
Bridge: Vintage-style tremolo with block Saddles
Pickups: 2 single-coil and Alnico V magnet humbucker
Pickup switch: 5-Position with humbucker coil-splitting
Controls: Master volume, master tone
Hardware: Metal "Dome" knobs
Pick Guard: 3-Ply white/black/white
Scale Length: 25-1/2" (648mm)
Fretboard radius: 13-3/4" (350mm)
Warranty: Yamaha Limited Lifetime
Case sold separately
My budget for a guitar is not more than $500(preferably tax included). I can buy Yamaha for $30 less than Ibanez. Which one you guys think is a better guitar to have for a beginner?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Try both...pick the one you like best.

Not a lot of difference between the two.


----------



## Jean_Abdou (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks Bubb for the help! I don't know how to play guitar. As said, I have never played a guitar before so I'm sure I will be unable to identify a good sounding guitar from a mediocre one....The Ibanez is about 150 more than Yamaha but I found a music store that offers me almost the same price for both. I'm just wondering if the extra 150 is because of the Ibanez name or there is a real difference between the hardware used in Ibanez?


----------



## Spazsquatch (Aug 2, 2017)

Guitars at that price point are all very similar in terms of quality, it really does come down to what feels right. Or since you might not have a sense for what feels good yet, go for the one that is so damn good looking that you always want to touch.

Also, try and buy used. The guitars you listed are selling for $200 and $300 on Kijiji right now, which leave some budget for a quality practice amp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I like Ibanez guitars or many of them but I would take the Yammie in this case. But you have to play it, not me.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

You can get similar Yamaha guitars used on Kijiji for $100 to $150.


----------



## Jean_Abdou (Aug 10, 2017)

Spazsquatch said:


> Guitars at that price point are all very similar in terms of quality, it really does come down to what feels right. Or since you might not have a sense for what feels good yet, go for the one that is so damn good looking that you always want to touch.
> 
> Also, try and buy used. The guitars you listed are selling for $200 and $300 on Kijiji right now, which leave some budget for a quality practice amp.
> 
> ...


Thanks Spazsquatch. I don't want to buy a used guitar since I'm not familiar with the issues a used guitar may have and I don't have anyone to help me in choosing one. I have handful of friends whom they all play acoustic/nylon but none of them play electric.



Steadfastly said:


> I like Ibanez guitars or many of them but I would take the Yammie in this case. But you have to play it, not me.


Thanks. I'll consider it for sure.



Hammerhands said:


> You can get similar Yamaha guitars used on Kijiji for $100 to $150.


Thanks Hammerhands. Pacifica 112v goes around 300 on kijiji. Pacifica 112j (the cheaper model) is around 150 used. But like I said I do not have the expertise to buy a used guitar. I have never owned a guitar and played one before.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

You might be better off to get a Squier or Epiphone in that price range. If you decide a guitar is not your thing they will be easier to sell. That said, both of the guitar's you mentioned are good guitars. Pick the one that looks the most appealing to you. Liking your instrument is important. Whatever you buy get the store to throw in a setup. It is important to have a properly setup guitar when you are starting out.


----------



## Jean_Abdou (Aug 10, 2017)

Kerry Brown said:


> You might be better off to get a Squier or Epiphone in that price range. If you decide a guitar is not your thing they will be easier to sell. That said, both of the guitar's you mentioned are good guitars. Pick the one that looks the most appealing to you. Liking your instrument is important. Whatever you buy get the store to throw in a setup. It is important to have a properly setup guitar when you are starting out.


For sure I will and many thanks for the advice Kerry. Are you suggesting the Squier purely from the selling point of view or you believe Squier is better than Pacifica 112v in general?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

They are very similar--and either one would be cool--it may also depend on condition.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I like Yamaha and Ibanez.

In general, I think Yamaha is a bit more consistent with the quality of their products, but Ibanez guitars can be very high quality. The Ibanez will probably retain more value if you decide to sell it.

I was desirous of a green Yamaha Pacifica 402s a few years ago.

The push-pull coil-splitting, it may take a while to figure that out, but it would be great to have down the road. [Just leave it pushed in until you figure it out.]

If that's a pretty Ibanez, I would go with that.

If you have someone knowledgable that you trust who can go shopping with you, that would be ideal.

Used guitars have the same problems as used cars. You have to worry about breaks, especially if it looks like there has been damage to the structure, like around the top of the neck or the headstock, and where the neck meets the body or any cracks around the bridge. Wonky, noisy, and static making electronics, especially at the output jack and switch are annoying but can be fixed. Damage at the output jack can be a problem for years. On very old guitars the binding can be rotten and the fix for that could cost more than the guitar. Bad pickups, microphonic pickups. A truss rod that is at the end of its adjustment, but that's not easy to tell, other than the guitar may be setup with very high action. A twisted neck is bad. Worn frets, like flat spots or grooves in the frets is expensive, the guitar may be buzzing when played at certain frets. Broken or loose [lots of play] in the tuning machines is not uncommon and can be a problem. Worn screws on the bridge. Little replacement parts can be a problem to find.

Generally, nicks and general ugliness isn't bad, it just makes them cheap.

Let's see these guitars. I like the output jack on the Ibanez. It says it has a 3-piece neck, which could be good, depending on what they actually mean. I assume that's a silver plastic pickup surround. I like the body mounted pickups. A new player can scratch up a guitar with his pick.

Ceramic vs. Alnico pickups.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Jean_Abdou said:


> Thanks Spazsquatch. I don't want to buy a used guitar since I'm not familiar with the issues a used guitar may have and I don't have anyone to help me in choosing one. I have handful of friends whom they all play acoustic/nylon but none of them play electric.


This forum has a few experienced members who live in Ottawa, who most likely can help you find the right used guitar (and amp) and save you some serious cash. The biggest thing with finding a guitar is making sure it's comfortable.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> This forum has a few experienced members who live in Ottawa, who most likely can help you find the right used guitar (and amp) and save you some serious cash. The biggest thing with finding a guitar is making sure it's comfortable.


Welcome to the forum @Jean_Abdou. and welcome to playing the guitar.

@Budda makes some excellent comments. It would be great if one of the Ottawa forum members could help you.

Comfort and appearance of the guitar are extremely important. It must appeal to you want to play it and feel great when you play it. Some may disagree that appearance is important. For me it is. 

In addition, he also mentions the possibly getting help to find an amp.
*This is VERY important. The amp is 60% of the guitar <> amp equation (IMO)*
What is your budget for an amp?

Keep a few dollars extra for a patch cord, tuner (very important), possibly a case, etc.

Good Luck!

BTW...wind controllers are new to me...very cool!!









Cheers

Dave


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Jean_Abdou said:


> For sure I will and many thanks for the advice Kerry. Are you suggesting the Squier purely from the selling point of view or you believe Squier is better than Pacifica 112v in general?


Strictly from a resale point of view. It is unlikely you will get a guitar that matches you with your first guitar. A first guitar is more about making sure the guitar plays well and doesn't frustrate you while you're learning. If it also pleases you aesthetically that is good as well. Once you have some experience it is quite likely you will be looking for something different. All of the brands mentioned are decent guitars. Anything you buy new will lose around 50% of it's value immediately. Popular brands like Squier sell quicker. Everyone knows stratocasters and the name Fender. I agree with what others have posted about the amp. It is as important as the guitar. Make sure you include a decent amp in your budget. It will cost around $200 to $250 new.


----------



## Jean_Abdou (Aug 10, 2017)

Wow thank you SO much everyone for all your help. This forum rocks!



Hammerhands said:


> I like Yamaha and Ibanez...


Good points Hammerhands. I own Yamaha gears and am very satisfied with them. I also tend to pick Yamaha because Yamaha products have consistent quality (of course cheap Yamaha is cheap but it does what it is advertised to do).



Budda said:


> This forum has a few experienced members...


Awesome I'll wait then. I'm in no rush to buy the electric guitar.



> @Budda makes... *This is VERY important. The amp is 60% of the guitar <> amp equation (IMO) *BTW...wind controllers are new to me...very cool!!





Kerry Brown said:


> Strictly from a resale point of view... I agree with what others have posted about the amp. It is as important as the guitar. Make sure you include a decent amp..


Thank you Greco and Kerry.

I'm a simple man who falls in love with the sound of his instrument, I will be playing for myself and alone. I like the black/white Strats, they go nice with my keyboards and they look good.

And yes wind controllers are cool and very expressive! I own a Yamaha WX5 and I like it so much! If there was a standard MIDI guitar that would play as good as keyboard or a wind controller I would buy that but unfortunately I haven't seen any satisfying version yet.

About your suggestions for an Amp and Effects, I'm planning to use my Yamaha MOTIF XF for now and buy an amp later if I'm not satisfied with the output sound's "character". MOTIF XF comes with new HD reverb effects and amp simulations as well as some beautiful VCM effects (circuit modeling). Since it's a hardware there is no perceivable delay. So it really worth trying them first and make my decision about buying an amp and effects later.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

How will the motif get enough signal from the guitar? You will probably want a designated amp once you try it with that.


----------



## Jean_Abdou (Aug 10, 2017)

Budda said:


> How will the motif get enough signal from the guitar? You will probably want a designated amp once you try it with that.


In addition to the Yamaha's documentation, I have connected a bass guitar and a classical guitar to it directly and it was loud. There are three levels of gain adjustments. 

There were some complains about MOTIF XF output not being loud, but to my knowledge, it relates to not knowing how to use it or there are some other problems in the setups.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

But does it sound like a guitar is supposed to sound? Having been in a band where a keyboard amp doubled as a guitar amp, it's better with the real thing. The good news is that with today's tech, the 30W practice amps out now are decent.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I would suggest a guitar with a shorter scale of 24.75", instead of the 25.5" like in all the guitars mentioned above.. Easier to reach the lower fret area for a beginner.

If you look at the Epiphone SG Special with a bolt neck, it a very compact guitar, more so than any other SG model. Simple controls, one volume, one tone, one 3 position toggle.

Humbucker pickups are also a good thing. They are easier to get a rich sound out of them, even if your amp is not the best there is.

If you look at the used market for inexpensive guitars, there are much more 25.5" scale ones available that the shorter 24.75". That should tell us something.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I bought a Pacifica for my son's first guitar and I purchased a used one myself. It has a narrow neck which I prefer to chunkier necks. I have no issue with the scale length. Great value new but especially in good used condition. I haven't played a Yamaha Revstar but it was mentioned here that the base models were going for a good price.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Budda said:


> This forum has a few experienced members who live in Ottawa, who most likely can help you find the right used guitar (and amp) and save you some serious cash. The biggest thing with finding a guitar is making sure it's comfortable.


I wanted to suggest exactly this!
If you were in Toronto, I would gladly try to help you. I hope there will be some Ottawa volunteer


----------



## Jean_Abdou (Aug 10, 2017)

Budda said:


> But does it sound like a guitar is supposed to sound? Having been in a band where a keyboard amp doubled as a guitar amp, it's better with the real thing. The good news is that with today's tech, the 30W practice amps out now are decent.


I absolutely agree with you Budda  I want to purchase the guitar and if I can't achieve an acceptable output, I'll certainly invest in a good amp as you advised.

Here is the Vintage Modified Squier HSS:









Yamaha Pcifica 112V:









Comparison: Squier~Pacifica

*Body*: Basswood~Solid alder 
*Neck*: Both Maple
*Construction*: Both bolt on construction, Rosewood fret-boards
*Frets*: 21~22
*Scale Length*: both 25-1/2"
*Pickups*: 2 single-coil and Alnico V magnet humbucker~Duncan Designed SC-102 Stack middle neck pickups, Duncan Designed HB-112 Humbucker bridge
*Fret-board Radius*: 9.5"~13-3/4"
*Tremolo*: Fender vintage-style synchronized~Could not find what tremolo it is!
*Pickup switch*: both 5-Positions
*Controls*: Master volume, neck and middle tone controls~Master volume, master tone
*Hardware*: Plastic knobs, pick-guard/Metal knobs, pick-guards
Price: 410CDN/400CDN in summer 2017.

My search:

Alder wood: results in a brighter sound. Basswood: softer (muddier).
22 frets is nicer than 21 but for a beginner I'm not sure how much it would be useful
Pick ups: Please provide me some help with this! What I know though, it has a major impact on the guitar sound. Very important!
Fret-board Radius: I don't know, What are the benefits and disadvantages of each size!
Tremolo: What are the benefits and disadvantages of each size?
Controls: Yamaha looks like to have a half-ass control, Squier full control over the sound. BUT Yamaha is easier to use.
Hardware: It seems Yamaha 112V has a better construction and quality control.

Some reviews complained about built quality inconsistencies in Squier guitars (and much less about Yamaha).

Sound-wise, I couldn't find anything useful on the web. Many of the audio recordings are sub-par both in terms of the recording devices used and the recording environment.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Most beginner guitars are the same quality regardless of brand. They are all cheaper in terms of parts used.

Dont worry about pickups at all at this point. Get a few years in first (no joke).

Radius is the curve of the fretboard. One isn't better than another, it's all about comfort.

Tremolo is something you can try out but they are both going to be entry level. Dont worry about it.

What I would do is head to your favourite store in town (or out of town) and just sit down with as many guitars as possible and note what you like about playing them.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

If you're playing the 21st or 22nd fret, you are doing something wrong.

There were a lot of bad sounding ceramic pickups at one time, so Alnico became a marketable term. Expect the ceramic pickups to be brighter.

I did read yesterday what that tremolo was on the 112V...it said Fender-style, I think.

The 9.5" radius is more comfortable to more people, especially playing chords, but some like it flatter. I like 12". When you go below 9", you can have trouble with it buzzing the strings when bending, because of the geometry.

The extra tone control isn't going to do much for you.

Think of a guitar as structure, electronics and paint. You need good structure. The electronics make the guitar sound good, but can be changed. The paint is nothing.

I like Mexican Fenders, I've never really liked Squiers, but people who would never look at them before are now enthusiastic.


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

BGood said:


> I would suggest a guitar with a shorter scale of 24.75", instead of the 25.5" like in all the guitars mentioned above.. Easier to reach the lower fret area for a beginner.


I've got four guitars, two of which are 25.5" and the other two between 24.75 and 24.84". I've been playing the 25.5 ones more than the others lately. So not sure I agree with the beginner comment, I still consider myself a novice player. I think that feel and comfort are specific to a person and generalization don't really apply. Same thing with string gauge, radius etc...



> If you look at the used market for inexpensive guitars, there are much more 25.5" scale ones available that the shorter 24.75". That should tell us something.


Yeah, that there are far more guitars sold with 25.5" scale length


----------



## Jean_Abdou (Aug 10, 2017)

Alrighty, according to what I understood, I should go to the store and try both of them and pick the one I like the most. Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Jean_Abdou said:


> Alrighty, according to what I understood, I should go to the store and try both of them and pick the one I like the most. Thank you so much everyone!


For sure. I personally have two strat style guitars. One is an HSH Yamaha that is very similar to that one. It's an RGX121s. I've had it for 15 years with zero issues.

The other is an SSS Vintage Modified Squire. IMO the Vintage Modified Squires are on par with MIM standard Fenders, and the Classic Vibe are a cut above.


----------



## Jean_Abdou (Aug 10, 2017)

I went to a music store near where I live and the store rep played three guitars:
1- Squier VM Start HSS
2- Fender Classic Strat SSS (1,200ish)
3- Yamaha Pacifica 112V

The Amp was a 100w Fender but all the guitars where played through the same amp.

*Here is my impression:*

Fender sounds clean, and bright. Not too much bright. It can beautifully and easily sit in the mix even with no post processing.
Of course after listening to Fender, Squier sounded not as clear and clean as Fender. Unfortunately, for me to judge them better I need my own audio set up to record them and to listen to each one through my headphones but that's too much to ask from the salesperson I guess 
And Yamaha, I liked it. It sounded like something in between yet different.
I also have the impression that the Yamaha has a better build quality or construction. That of course can be completely wrong as I'm clueless about guitars. I will try them in a different store if I can.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ok, but now you need to play those 3 guitars and see which feels most comfortable to you. There's a fair bit you can do to change the sound of a guitar - changing the way it physically feels is something else all together.

For me, feel is the most important thing. A guitar that feels right is inspiring. A guitar that feels right makes all those quick decisions the right ones. A guitar that feels right feels like home, and you can't shake it. To some people, the way a guitar looks is also very important. The look of a guitar might be what makes you choose to pick it up instead of throwing on the TV/ipod/netflix. Sound is the easiest thing to change on a guitar, mostly because there's so many contributing factors.

You need to play some guitars yourself. Don't worry that you don't technically know how to play it yet. Make it make some sounds and see how it feels in your hands. The rest falls into place.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I think you can rent any of these guitars by the day or the week.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Budda said:


> Ok, but now you need to play those 3 guitars and see which feels most comfortable to you. There's a fair bit you can do to change the sound of a guitar - changing the way it physically feels is something else all together.
> 
> For me, feel is the most important thing. A guitar that feels right is inspiring. A guitar that feels right makes all those quick decisions the right ones. A guitar that feels right feels like home, and you can't shake it. To some people, the way a guitar looks is also very important. The look of a guitar might be what makes you choose to pick it up instead of throwing on the TV/ipod/netflix. Sound is the easiest thing to change on a guitar, mostly because there's so many contributing factors.
> 
> You need to play some guitars yourself. Don't worry that you don't technically know how to play it yet. Make it make some sounds and see how it feels in your hands. The rest falls into place.


The feel is the most important thing to me--even if everything else is perfect, if the feel is not good--I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> The feel is the most important thing to me--even if everything else is perfect, if the feel is not good--I wouldn't buy it.


Absolutely. The sound can be tweaked or completely changed by adding pedals or an FX unit. Forget about the sound and go with the feel.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Absolutely. The sound can be tweaked or completely changed by adding pedals or an FX unit. Forget about the sound and go with the feel.


I've picked up guitars & put them back down without playing them because I didn't like the feel.

And you aren't always going to agree on the feel with others...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> I've picked up guitars & put them back down without playing them because I didn't like the feel.
> 
> *And you aren't always going to agree on the feel with others.*..


That is likely more true of me than most others. I like a wide neck, fairly flat with jumbo SS frets.


----------



## Jean_Abdou (Aug 10, 2017)

Just wanted to thanks everyone who helped me here. I really like Yamaha Pacifica 112v. Good build and versatile.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Jean_Abdou said:


> Just wanted to thanks everyone who helped me here. I really like Yamaha Pacifica 112v. Good build and versatile.


You can't go wrong with a Yamaha. Good choice.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Jean_Abdou said:


> Just wanted to thanks everyone who helped me here. I really like Yamaha Pacifica 112v. Good build and versatile.


Sounds like you know what you want. Are you going to get a used one?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Seeing the votes on this thread, it looks like we pretty much agree with your decision.


----------



## Jean_Abdou (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks guys. This is just the beginning of the journey. I hope this gear serves its purpose well.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Jean_Abdou said:


> Thanks guys. This is just the beginning of the journey. I hope this gear serves its purpose well.


Well you find stuff you like & can afford & go from there.

Enjoy!


----------



## Jean_Abdou (Aug 10, 2017)

Budda said:


> Sounds like you know what you want. Are you going to get a used one?


I bought a new guitar Budda. I thought about it but I felt it doesn't worth the time and effort. And I bought it for a good deal, less than MSRP.

And regarding your other question Budda, it is very unlikely that I would ever buy an Amp. MOTIF XF effects are something between a simple line6 and ZOOM G series. There are several Amp simulations like Japanese, British, American etc with many adjustable parameters. The sound is clear and loud (can crank it up to be extremely loud) and my keyboard can act as a sound interface. If necessary, I can route the signal directly to MainStage and apply VST effects with nearly real-time latency.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Are you aware that a lot of consumer products are sold for a lot less than MSRP? Which store did you buy it from? We may be able to save you a little money yet (for strings or lessons or a slide etc)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> *Are you aware that a lot of consumer products are sold for a lot less than MSRP?* Which store did you buy it from? We may be able to save you a little money yet (for strings or lessons or a slide etc)


Yes, I winced when I saw that. Many stores use that kind of misleading sales approach.


----------



## Jean_Abdou (Aug 10, 2017)

Budda said:


> Are you aware that a lot of consumer products are sold for a lot less than MSRP? Which store did you buy it from? We may be able to save you a little money yet (for strings or lessons or a slide etc)


Thanks, Budda! I checked almost all of the online stores in Canada as well as all the local stores in Ottawa. Pacifica 112V is 399.99. I bought it for 10% less (If you know an online store that sells it for less than 360 let me know and I'll get a refund from them!). I purchased an e-book, guitar for dummies  and I appreciate if you give me some advice or any suggestions!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2017)

Jean_Abdou said:


> I purchased an e-book, guitar for dummies  and I appreciate if you give me some advice or any suggestions!


google's your friend.
electric guitar for dummies


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> That is likely more true of me than most others. I like a wide neck, fairly flat with jumbo SS frets.


Freak.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Jean_Abdou said:


> I bought a new guitar Budda. I thought about it but I felt it doesn't worth the time and effort. And I bought it for a good deal, less than MSRP.


Just like cars, all guitars sell for less than MSRP.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Jean_Abdou said:


> Thanks, Budda! I checked almost all of the online stores in Canada as well as all the local stores in Ottawa. Pacifica 112V is 399.99. I bought it for 10% less (If you know an online store that sells it for less than 360 let me know and I'll get a refund from them!). I purchased an e-book, guitar for dummies  and I appreciate if you give me some advice or any suggestions!


That is not a bad price. MF has it for $255.00 USD so for the convenience there is not much difference.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Jean_Abdou said:


> Thanks, Budda! I checked almost all of the online stores in Canada as well as all the local stores in Ottawa. Pacifica 112V is 399.99. I bought it for 10% less (If you know an online store that sells it for less than 360 let me know and I'll get a refund from them!). I purchased an e-book, guitar for dummies  and I appreciate if you give me some advice or any suggestions!


My next bit of advice is to find yourself a teacher that you mesh with, use that in conjunction with your book and watch the magic happen.


----------



## robertkoa (Jun 7, 2010)

I voted for the Pac 112 ..I have had one and gave it to a friend.

Easy to Play..sounds good,good intonation,tuning stability ,could actually be used as a 
Pro Instrument.. not why I bought it..but great for beginners..
Charity to a School or Church that has Music Program...etc.

Not familiar with other 2 choices so picked the one I know.


----------

